# How To Study And What To Study?



## Kunal.Tripathi

I am willing to appear in PG medical entrance exam and wanted to know about the syllabus, preparation tips so as to crack the exam.


----------



## PG_aspirant

Focus on the subjects which you study during your MBBS. Make proper notes and revise them daily. Ask your seniors, professors and classmates in case you face any difficulty. You can join online coachings now as you are in 3rd year of MBBS. Online coachings are very much popular these days because you can study anytime - anywhere with it. As most of the competitive exams are also conducted online- joining an online coaching will help you prepare accordingly. There are various portals available in the market today, you can join the portal you are most comfortable with. Elsevier's MyPGMEE.com is one such tool, authored by Dr. Mudit Khanna. It contains a huge database with detailed answers as well mock test papers thus enabling you to check your preparation status.


----------



## shanelowney

For this first of all you need focus and strong knowledge of medical basics. Medical exam is not an easy exam for every students. Every year thousands of students give this exam and only best students pass this exam. If you want a good marks in this exam then follow online study material and also attend classes.


----------

